# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رادیولوژی یا مهندسی پزشکی لطفا کمک کنید...

## silverssilk

سلام دوستان...
یه چیزی این روز ها خیلی فکرمو درگیر کرده.. :Y (668): .
میخواستم بدونم از نظر شما رشته ی رادیولوژی تهران یا یزد بهتره 
یا مهندسی پزشکی ازاد بدون کنکور کرمان ؟؟
کدومش شرایط شغلی مساعدتری داره ؟ :Yahoo (85): 
ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...
چون چند روز دیگه نتایج اعلام میشه...
ممنون از وقتی که میذارید... :Yahoo (85):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان...
> یه چیزی این روز ها خیلی فکرمو درگیر کرده...
> میخواستم بدونم از نظر شما رشته ی رادیولوژی تهران یا یزد بهتره 
> یا مهندسی پزشکی ازاد بدون کنکور کرمان ؟؟
> کدومش شرایط شغلی مساعدتری داره ؟
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...
> چون چند روز دیگه نتایج اعلام میشه...
> ممنون از وقتی که میذارید...


خوشت بیاد یا نیاد رادیولوژی باید بری حداقل بعدا ماهی 3 4 تومن دراری.. 
با مهندسی پزشکی اونم ازاد بدون کنکور عمرتو تباه نکن ... و پولتو ...  :Yahoo (21):  
حالا یه عده میخوان بگن اگ مهندس فلان حالت بشی فلان میشه بهمان بشه ب من ربطی نداره...

----------


## M.javaddd

راديولوژي بهتره

----------


## Dean

> سلام دوستان...
> یه چیزی این روز ها خیلی فکرمو درگیر کرده...
> میخواستم بدونم از نظر شما رشته ی رادیولوژی تهران یا یزد بهتره 
> یا مهندسی پزشکی ازاد بدون کنکور کرمان ؟؟
> کدومش شرایط شغلی مساعدتری داره ؟
> ممنون میشم کمکم کنین...
> چون چند روز دیگه نتایج اعلام میشه...
> ممنون از وقتی که میذارید...


سلام.. من خودم رادیوام...
قطعا رادیو پرستیژ بهتر داره و کار راحت تر...
موقعیت های شغلی زیادی هم داره اما باید خودتو ثابت کنی...
موقعیت های شغلی ش از جمله: 
radiology
ct
ct angio
mri
mr angio
فلوروسکوپی
آنژیوگرافی که خودش به بخش های آنژیو قلب و مغز و ... تقسیم میشه..
تراکم سنجی استخوان
ماموگرافی ( البته این مورد رو اقایون نمیتونن انجام بدن) (شکلک خجالت  :Yahoo (94): )
سونو حتی( در بعضی مراکز دیدم بر عهده ی کارشناس میزارن)
و بخش های دیگه..
موقعیت های شغلیش هم بستگی به خودت داره...یکی هست ماهی 1.800
یکی هم هست ماهی 7تومن...
بخش های تخصصی تر حقو های بیشتری میگیرن..
اما شما رو حدودای 2و خورده ای حساب کن..حداقل اون اوایل
درسا هم اکثرن فیزیک و اناتومی و فیزیک دستگاه و تکنیک های تصویر بردارین
سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## silverssilk

> خوشت بیاد یا نیاد رادیولوژی باید بری حداقل بعدا ماهی 3 4 تومن دراری.. 
> با مهندسی پزشکی اونم ازاد بدون کنکور عمرتو تباه نکن ... و پولتو ...  
> حالا یه عده میخوان بگن اگ مهندس فلان حالت بشی فلان میشه بهمان بشه ب من ربطی نداره...


حالا اونا به کنار... من تجربی ام... چجوری فیزیک و ریاضی در اون حجم رو تحمل کنم ؟  :Yahoo (21):  
مرسی...

----------


## silverssilk

> سلام.. من خودم رادیوام...
> قطعا رادیو پرستیژ بهتر داره و کار راحت تر...
> موقعیت های شغلی زیادی هم داره اما باید خودتو ثابت کنی...
> موقعیت های شغلی ش از جمله: 
> radiology
> ct
> ct angio
> mri
> mr angio
> ...


من یه غلطی که کردم این بوده که چون موقع انتخاب رشته خیلی مطمئن نبودم ، با اینکه رادیولوژی دولتی قبول میشدم زدم پردیس  :Yahoo (21):  
میشه بپرسم شما اطلاع دارین ترمی چقدره ؟ و اگر بخوایم انصراف بدیم ترمی چقدره ؟
گرایش های ارشدش چیاست ؟ اینده اش چجوریه ؟ مثلا رادیوبیولوژی دقیقا چیه ؟ یا تصویرنگاری پزشکی ؟ 
درس های مقطع کارشناسیش چیاست ؟؟

----------


## Dean

> من یه غلطی که کردم این بوده که چون موقع انتخاب رشته خیلی مطمئن نبودم ، با اینکه رادیولوژی دولتی قبول میشدم زدم پردیس  
> میشه بپرسم شما اطلاع دارین ترمی چقدره ؟ و اگر بخوایم انصراف بدیم ترمی چقدره ؟
> گرایش های ارشدش چیاست ؟ اینده اش چجوریه ؟ مثلا رادیوبیولوژی دقیقا چیه ؟ یا تصویرنگاری پزشکی ؟ 
> درس های مقطع کارشناسیش چیاست ؟؟


درباره ی انصراف متاسفانه اطلاعی ندارم.ولی تو همین انجمن بقیه هستن میتونین بپرسین ازشون
گرایش های ارشد مرتبط با خود رشته ی رادیولوژی اونجور ک تصوریر میکنین زیاد در ارتباط با خود رادیولوژی نیستن متاسفانه .. با این حال نزدیکترین گرایش به اون تصویرنگاری پزشکی هست که فک میکنم از متلاشی شدن کارشناسی ارشد ام ار ای بوجود اومد و دکترا نداره.
گرایشای خوب دیگه هم فیزیک پزشکی ( 4 سال ارشد+2 سال دکترا) ، آناتومی ، پزشکی هسته ای ( تا دکترا ، رشته ی نوپایی هست تو ایران ) و گمون کنم پرتو پزشکی هستن... متاسفانه رادیوبیولوژی تلف کردنه وقته مگر اینکه واقعا عاشق این رشته باشی یا عاشق تحقیق کردن...
راستی واسه ارشد باید با بچه های ریاضی هم رقابت کنید..یعنی یکمی درسا رو سخت تر بخونید... اما مطمینا شما در ارتباط با کار عملی خیلی از اونا جلوترید پس نگران هیچی نباشین...کلا ارشد تو ایران تلف کردن وقته مگر اینکه علاقه داشته باشید و یا اینکه  بخایید با این مدرک + رزومه ی خوبتون اپلای کنین به یه کشور خارجی کما  اینکه بودن همچین افرادی ...
درسای مقطع کارشناسی هم به دو دوره تقسیم میشن. دوسال اول و دوسال دوم. تو دو سال اول کمی با فیزیک دستگاه و نحوه ی تولید اشعه.حفاظت ای لازم از خود یا بیمار و پرسنل .تکنیک های عمومی تصویر برداری رادیولوژی و فلوروسکوپی.چند واحد اناتومی.وبعضی درسای جانبی رو یاد میگیرین مثل : تاریک خونه و کلا کار با دستگاه ظهور و ثبوت.مقدار کمی زیست. فیزیولوژی.ریاضی .آمار. اما همونطور که گفتم بیشتر فیزیکرو یاد میگیرین.
دو سال دوم درسا تخصصی تر میشن و شما وارد حوزه های سی تی ، ام ار ای ، آنژیوگرافی، سونوگرافی، مواد کنتراست.تشخیص ناهنجاری ها از روی کلیشه و غیره میشید.
کارآموزیها هم بستگی به دانشگاهی که قبول میشین معمولا از ترم دوم یا سوم تا ترم آخر کارآموزی دارین تو محیط های بیمارستانی..
راجع به خود بخش رادیولوژی هم بگم که از ساکترین بخش هاست . شاید شلوغ باشه . ولی به جز شمای کارشناس و مسوول پذیرش معمولا کسی نیست توی بخش...
کلا سروکله با پزشک و پرستار کم دارین مگر اینکه بیمار با تزریق مواد کنتراست باشه یا بیمار مشکل حادی داشته باشه که شخصا خود پزشک بالای سر بیمارش باشه... در کل آقا بالا سر نداری راحت بگم.
راجع به درامد هم یه نکته یادم رفت بگم که درامد شما به خیلی  عوامل بستگی داره از جمله مهارت شما ، تجربتون ، مرکز تصویر برداری ای که کار میکنین، خصوصی یا دولتی بودش، اینم بگم که بعضی بیمارستانا مثل بیمارستانهایی ک بطور مثال بخش تخصصی چشم دارن یا هر تخصص دیگه به شما کارانه تعلق میگیره... ما یه استاد کاراموزی داشتیم حقوق پایش با حق اشعه میشد حدود 2و خورده ای. کارانش هم 4400 میشد جمعا نزدیکای 7تومن میگرفت...
درآخر بگم که شما هر رشته ای قبول شی نهایت تلاشتو بکن تو اون رشته به مردمت خدمت کنی مطمین باش پول خودش میاد..یا علی

----------


## omid94

شما الان دقیقا نگران فیزیک و ریاضی رادیو هستی یا مهندسی پزشکی؟؟
اگه این واست مهمه که در آینده سرت گرم باشه و بیکار نباشی چون فارغ از بحث در آمد و پول بدترین چیز وآسه یه نفر اینه که یه رشته ای رو بخونه وقت صرفش کنه و آخرش هم بیکار بمونه برو رادیو لوژی حتی اگه نیاز به پرداخت پول و شهریه داشته باشه ولی رادیو لوژی با اشعه سر و کار داره باید بخونی تا حد دکترا بری عضو هیئت علمی بشی یا طوری بشه که مستقیما با اشعه سر و کار نداشته باشی
مهندسی پزشکی مهندسی هوا فضا و این جور مهندسی ها فقط تلفکر کردنه عمره و آخرش به نتیجه نمی رسی.

----------


## silverssilk

> شما الان دقیقا نگران فیزیک و ریاضی رادیو هستی یا مهندسی پزشکی؟؟
> اگه این واست مهمه که در آینده سرت گرم باشه و بیکار نباشی چون فارغ از بحث در آمد و پول بدترین چیز وآسه یه نفر اینه که یه رشته ای رو بخونه وقت صرفش کنه و آخرش هم بیکار بمونه برو رادیو لوژی حتی اگه نیاز به پرداخت پول و شهریه داشته باشه ولی رادیو لوژی با اشعه سر و کار داره باید بخونی تا حد دکترا بری عضو هیئت علمی بشی یا طوری بشه که مستقیما با اشعه سر و کار نداشته باشی
> مهندسی پزشکی مهندسی هوا فضا و این جور مهندسی ها فقط تلفکر کردنه عمره و آخرش به نتیجه نمی رسی.


کلا من که رشته ام تجربیه ترجیح میدم در اینده چیزی رو بخونم که در ارتباط با رشته ی دبیرستانم باشه... 
ولی در کل خب بعضی جاها شنیدم که مهندسی پزشکی رشته ی خیلی تاپی هست... اگه کسی بخواد شرکت بزنه چطور ؟ باز هم ارزش خوندن نداره نسبت به رادیولوژی ؟

----------


## silverssilk

> درباره ی انصراف متاسفانه اطلاعی ندارم.ولی تو همین انجمن بقیه هستن میتونین بپرسین ازشون
> گرایش های ارشد مرتبط با خود رشته ی رادیولوژی اونجور ک تصوریر میکنین زیاد در ارتباط با خود رادیولوژی نیستن متاسفانه .. با این حال نزدیکترین گرایش به اون تصویرنگاری پزشکی هست که فک میکنم از متلاشی شدن کارشناسی ارشد ام ار ای بوجود اومد و دکترا نداره.
> گرایشای خوب دیگه هم فیزیک پزشکی ( 4 سال ارشد+2 سال دکترا) ، آناتومی ، پزشکی هسته ای ( تا دکترا ، رشته ی نوپایی هست تو ایران ) و گمون کنم پرتو پزشکی هستن... متاسفانه رادیوبیولوژی تلف کردنه وقته مگر اینکه واقعا عاشق این رشته باشی یا عاشق تحقیق کردن...
> راستی واسه ارشد باید با بچه های ریاضی هم رقابت کنید..یعنی یکمی درسا رو سخت تر بخونید... اما مطمینا شما در ارتباط با کار عملی خیلی از اونا جلوترید پس نگران هیچی نباشین...کلا ارشد تو ایران تلف کردن وقته مگر اینکه علاقه داشته باشید و یا اینکه  بخایید با این مدرک + رزومه ی خوبتون اپلای کنین به یه کشور خارجی کما  اینکه بودن همچین افرادی ...
> درسای مقطع کارشناسی هم به دو دوره تقسیم میشن. دوسال اول و دوسال دوم. تو دو سال اول کمی با فیزیک دستگاه و نحوه ی تولید اشعه.حفاظت ای لازم از خود یا بیمار و پرسنل .تکنیک های عمومی تصویر برداری رادیولوژی و فلوروسکوپی.چند واحد اناتومی.وبعضی درسای جانبی رو یاد میگیرین مثل : تاریک خونه و کلا کار با دستگاه ظهور و ثبوت.مقدار کمی زیست. فیزیولوژی.ریاضی .آمار. اما همونطور که گفتم بیشتر فیزیکرو یاد میگیرین.
> دو سال دوم درسا تخصصی تر میشن و شما وارد حوزه های سی تی ، ام ار ای ، آنژیوگرافی، سونوگرافی، مواد کنتراست.تشخیص ناهنجاری ها از روی کلیشه و غیره میشید.
> کارآموزیها هم بستگی به دانشگاهی که قبول میشین معمولا از ترم دوم یا سوم تا ترم آخر کارآموزی دارین تو محیط های بیمارستانی..
> راجع به خود بخش رادیولوژی هم بگم که از ساکترین بخش هاست . شاید شلوغ باشه . ولی به جز شمای کارشناس و مسوول پذیرش معمولا کسی نیست توی بخش...
> کلا سروکله با پزشک و پرستار کم دارین مگر اینکه بیمار با تزریق مواد کنتراست باشه یا بیمار مشکل حادی داشته باشه که شخصا خود پزشک بالای سر بیمارش باشه... در کل آقا بالا سر نداری راحت بگم.
> ...


اون بخش هایی که گفتین مثل انژیوگرافی اینا رو خود کارشناس رادیولوژی انجام میده ؟ یا نه باز هم زیرنظر پزشک هستش ؟ بعد یع سوال دیگه ..من توی اینترنت خوندم که اگه کسی رادیولوژی خونده باشه میتونه به همراه 3 پزشک و 3 تا رشته ی پیراپزشکی کلینیک چند منظوره دایر کنن و مجوز بهشون داده میشه... اگه اشتباه نکنم بهش کلینیک درد میگفتن.. این قضیش چیه ؟  :Yahoo (21):  بعد من خیلی جاها شنیدم که کارشناس رادیولوژی کارش محدود به عکس گرفتنه...درسته ؟

----------


## omid94

> کلا من که رشته ام تجربیه ترجیح میدم در اینده چیزی رو بخونم که در ارتباط با رشته ی دبیرستانم باشه... 
> ولی در کل خب بعضی جاها شنیدم که مهندسی پزشکی رشته ی خیلی تاپی هست... اگه کسی بخواد شرکت بزنه چطور ؟ باز هم ارزش خوندن نداره نسبت به رادیولوژی ؟


اگه پول شرکت زدن داری به همین دیپلم اکتفا کن و برو خوش دنیا رو بگذرون زندگی ارزش حتی یک لحظه استرس و رنج کشیدن رو نداره.

----------


## silverssilk

> اگه پول شرکت زدن داری به همین دیپلم اکتفا کن و برو خوش دنیا رو بگذرون زندگی ارزش حتی یک لحظه استرس و رنج کشیدن رو نداره.


ندارم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):  داشتم که ایران نبودم  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Dean

> اون بخش هایی که گفتین مثل انژیوگرافی اینا رو خود کارشناس رادیولوژی انجام میده ؟ یا نه باز هم زیرنظر پزشک هستش ؟ بعد یع سوال دیگه ..من توی اینترنت خوندم که اگه کسی رادیولوژی خونده باشه میتونه به همراه 3 پزشک و 3 تا رشته ی پیراپزشکی کلینیک چند منظوره دایر کنن و مجوز بهشون داده میشه... اگه اشتباه نکنم بهش کلینیک درد میگفتن.. این قضیش چیه ؟  بعد من خیلی جاها شنیدم که کارشناس رادیولوژی کارش محدود به عکس گرفتنه...درسته ؟


از آخر شروع میکنم .نخیر کارش محدود به عکس گرفتن نیست. در واقع چشم بیمارستان هست کارشناس رادیولوژی...البته به شرط با سواد بودن... تو خیلی از کیس ها پزشک از شما مشورت میخاد راجع به بهترین پوزیشن یا ضایعات تو کلیشه که لازمش اینه شما تسلط لازم رو به حیطه ی کاری خودتون داشته باشین
کلینیک درد رو نشنیدم ولی خب اره همچین کلینیکایی هستن طبیعتا...
تو بخش آنژیو گرافی شما متشکل از یه تیم هستین.شامل یکی دو جراح ، شاید رزیدت رادیولوژی ، پرستار، کارشناس رادیولوژی که معمولا کارشناس تکنسین head تیم هست...کار تکنسین رادیولوژی اینه که بهترین guide رو به پزشک بده بهترین تصویر رو به پزشک  بده و همچنین از بیرون اتاق حواسش به همه چی باشه مخصوصا تو آنژیوگرافی مغز که خیلی حیاتیه...
اینم در اخر اضافه کنم چون یکی بچه ها بهش اشاره کرده بود : ببینید ، کار باش اشعه به شرط حفاظت خطرناک نییست اصلا خطرناک نیست...همیشه مثال رد شدن از خیابون رو واسه ما میزنن...خب طبیعتا شما احتیاط نکنی صدمه میبینی و بدتر از اون جون بیمارو هم در خطر قرار میدی...

----------


## silverssilk

> از آخر شروع میکنم .نخیر کارش محدود به عکس گرفتن نیست. در واقع چشم بیمارستان هست کارشناس رادیولوژی...البته به شرط با سواد بودن... تو خیلی از کیس ها پزشک از شما مشورت میخاد راجع به بهترین پوزیشن یا ضایعات تو کلیشه که لازمش اینه شما تسلط لازم رو به حیطه ی کاری خودتون داشته باشین
> کلینیک درد رو نشنیدم ولی خب اره همچین کلینیکایی هستن طبیعتا...
> تو بخش آنژیو گرافی شما متشکل از یه تیم هستین.شامل یکی دو جراح ، شاید رزیدت رادیولوژی ، پرستار، کارشناس رادیولوژی که معمولا کارشناس تکنسین head تیم هست...کار تکنسین رادیولوژی اینه که بهترین guide رو به پزشک بده بهترین تصویر رو به پزشک  بده و همچنین از بیرون اتاق حواسش به همه چی باشه مخصوصا تو آنژیوگرافی مغز که خیلی حیاتیه...
> اینم در اخر اضافه کنم چون یکی بچه ها بهش اشاره کرده بود : ببینید ، کار باش اشعه به شرط حفاظت خطرناک نییست اصلا خطرناک نیست...همیشه مثال رد شدن از خیابون رو واسه ما میزنن...خب طبیعتا شما احتیاط نکنی صدمه میبینی و بدتر از اون جون بیمارو هم در خطر قرار میدی...


چه جالب ... مرسی بابت راهنماییتون...خیلی خوب بود ... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -AMiN-

*نگرانه فیزیک و ریاضی هستی؟ !!!
سمت مهندسی پزشکی نرو اصلا دروسش تقریبا همون مهندسی برقه
خدمت مهندسی برق هم ارادت دارید که ریاضیش در چه سطحیه؟*

----------


## silverssilk

> *نگرانه فیزیک و ریاضی هستی؟ !!!
> سمت مهندسی پزشکی نرو اصلا دروسش تقریبا همون مهندسی برقه
> خدمت مهندسی برق هم ارادت دارید که ریاضیش در چه سطحیه؟*


اری  :Yahoo (21):  
همون رادیولوژی فک کنم واسه من بهتره...
کلا رشته های پیراپزشکی واسه دخترا بهتره بنظرم..

----------


## seyed sajjad

رادیولوژی خیلی بهتره
.....
یکی از دوستان من رفت رادیولوژی ... واسه ارشد رفت فیزیک پزشکی( از گرایش های رادیولوژی ه) ... دکتری هم فیزیک پزشکی ... الانم ب راحتی در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان هیات علمی شده
مهندسی پزشکی خیییلی وضعش افتضاحه
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXPwgNOl...y=amirkabiriha

----------

